# Tabitha & Jerry - First Birthday Party (pic heavy)



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Their First Birthday is on Thursday, but we had to celebrate early. Enjoy the pics!


Getting ready for the Party...










"NO Jerrrrrrreeeeee! I called it first! MOMMMM! I called it first, didn't I?"










They both loved the squeaker in this monkey  Look at them sharing :angel9::angel1:










Tabitha chews out the Rope Monkey...










Jerry meets the Pirate Monkey...










"great party, thanks mom! bye for now..."


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh my gosh could they be any cutier??? What a happy b-day to the Twins! I love the pic where they are sharing the monkey lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the pirate monkey toy!! Awwww... they are just so cute. I know I say that alot, but I mean it. They are truly adorable and I love them so much!

Brodysmom


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG their pics are just too damn cute. I adore both of them like they were my own. Great Pics. They made my evening.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Happy birthday to them both! They are simply beautiful!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy (early) Birthday Tabitha & Jerry!! Those 2 are 2 of the most gogeous LC Chi's around - I just love 'em!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh what little darlings they are!!! I love their new blankies and monkeys!!!! Monkey's must be popular right now LOL!!!!


----------



## 4girlies (Dec 7, 2009)

omg they r so lovely!!! that looked like an awesome bday party


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Happy birthday to the gorgeous twosome!! I love everything about your babies  Tabitha's little smile in that last picture just kills me!! Beautiful, beautiful dogs! And I love all the monkey stuff!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

They are so gorgeous. Happy birthday to you both.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

happy birthday! lucky pups!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Therese they both look adorable-the pic of them sharing the toy is the cutest.
love them and hope they enjoyed their birthday xxx


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

happy birthday tabitha & jerry you look so cute


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Tabitha and Jerry are just gorgeous - I love how much of a pair they are!

Their fleeces and toys are fabulous!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Awwww HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! they are just sooo cute!!! love your pics!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday babies!!

Love the pics Therese.
They are just so bloomin cute!
Would love to give them cuddles and kisses. xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I love Tabitha and Jerry!!! x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Happy birthday !

god they remind me of my justice and jasper!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I love all monkey dog toys! And there are no cuter dogs to have received them. Happy B'day babies!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

aaaw they look amazing!!! xx


----------



## Shoequeen (Jun 29, 2009)

Happy Early Birthday guys!!! Looks like they had a ball playing with their presents!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I just love Tabitha and Jerry they are so darn cute. Happy Birthday for the 10th!!!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweet babies....They are just beautiful.


----------



## sue (Dec 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Tabitha and Jerry! They are 2 of the cutest Chi's ever!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

happy birthday to you both! Soo excited  They're beautiful. So glad they're getting along this time around  LOVE THEM!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jerry & Tabitha are absolutley gorgeous! I'd nab those 2 in a heartbeat if I could! Happy Birthday Angels! Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Jerry and Tabitha...beautiful little pups...I love your new siggy.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Happy birthday Tabitha & Jerry!! Such adorable chi's.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

aww they are so cute I just love them.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL, I love the Pirate Monkey hehehehe!! Awesome. Happy birthday!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone! Yes, today is the actual birthday--but I have a lot to get done... 
so, enjoy these pics of my little ones


----------

